# Anyone removed resonators on a 04?



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How much of a sound differance did it make if any? I've been debating this for alongtime. I got a quote today from a place, just want to know should I waste my time and money to go thru with it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't have any on mine, but I had it done at the same time as my 05/06 exhaust conversion. I don't know what it would sound like by itself.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GM4life said:


> How much of a sound differance did it make if any? I've been debating this for alongtime. I got a quote today from a place, just want to know should I waste my time and money to go thru with it.


Deeper sound when I had removed mine.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I had mine removed when I had the dual spintechs put in place of the stock mufflers. I would say it would just give it a little more rumble to the stock sound. It would keep it to were you could only hear it when you are giving it hell, but still sound good.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I may just keep my money. From what I've been reading its not that much of a differance. As I would guess they are pretty small to do much damage to the sound.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I had my exhaust guy remove resonator and replaced with straight pipe for $40. It had a different sound at idle, cursing, and WOT. Without resonator evening out flow of exhaust, it sounded like a mild cam. I was running Flowmaster Super 44's. Miss that car. But, nobody can tell you how to spend your money!, except the wife ofcourse. Lol.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

NJG8GT said:


> I had my exhaust guy remove resonator and replaced with straight pipe for $40. It had a different sound at idle, cursing, and WOT. Without resonator evening out flow of exhaust, it sounded like a mild cam. I was running Flowmaster Super 44's. Miss that car. But, nobody can tell you how to spend your money!, except the wife ofcourse. Lol.


Hmm... interesting! I'm doing the resonator delete maybe today or tomorrow on my own at my high school. I like the idea of the cam sound! and I'm putting in a pretty decent sized cam soon as well as spintech cat-back to replace my flowmasters so this should be interesting.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

NJG8GT said:


> But, nobody can tell you how to spend your money!, except the wife ofcourse. Lol.


Not even my wife, I have my own pot and she has her own pot of fun money. The funny thing is I'm using my pot of fun money to mod her G8:lol:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Had the resonators removed today. As I suspected the size of them didn't affect the sound too much. The burbble, and low toned popping is more pornouced. The tone changed some but not alot. Not surprised, but I had to find out myself.


----------

